# Rimor 2014 model



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

in year 2014 Rimor will no longer use Ford Transit chassis for it`s MH (because no new ones are available...).

-the Katamarano-series will be built on Renault Master 
-the Europeo-series on Fiat-Ducato 
-the Koala-series on Renault Master as well , 
-the Nemho-series on Iveco 35C (170 hp).

Sailer/Trimarano series are obviously suspended.

regards
Jan


----------



## Aadrian (Mar 15, 2015)

*Adrian Phillips*

Hi Jan
My name is Adrian Phillips and I live in the South West of England.

Yesterday I bought a 2002 Europeo 78 Motorhome. I have been looking online for
an owners manual but can not find one. I was wondering if you would have any idea where
I might find one please.
Also do you know if spare parts are still available, as I need some of the plastic
side skirts.
Finally , have you heard if anyone has fitted an oven and grill unit and if so where they put it. I cannot manage with just two gas rings. I am supprised that a wagon that appears to be of quite a good quality has such limited cooking facilities.
I hope you dont mind me asking you for your assistance and look forward to your reply. Thankyou

Kind Regards

Adrian [email protected]


----------



## jspencer (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Adrian,

Although I now live in NZ, I have just bought a used Rimor and have spent a few weeks looking for manuals, parts etc.

You can get some parts from:

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.com/magento/southdowns/uk/spares/rimor-spare-parts.html

and they can order other parts in.

I have now found the manual for my 2008 Katamarano and it's pretty rubbish to be honest! I will scan it and put a link up for you, it is a generic one for Rimor and will probably apply to yours.

Don't bother with the Rimor site, it's rubbish.


----------



## jspencer (Feb 27, 2015)

The manual is rubbish as I said before!

For instructions on your electrical panel you will need to identify your panel and download the relevant manual from here:

http://www.arsilicii.com/ita/tuttiDocumenti.asp?doc=Autocaravan

They make the panels that Rimor and others in Italy use but I don't know what yours will look like.

Have fun.

Jon


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Aadrian said:


> Hi Jan
> My name is Adrian Phillips and I live in the South West of England.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a 2002 Europeo 78 Motorhome. I have been looking online for
> ...


hello Adrian ,

sorry for answering that late ,haven`t been here since longer time.
well , on the Superbrig 678 (quite similar to the europeo 78 ) the oven 
is mounted overhead the fridge , you sshould have a small square locker there. It should be possible to prolongiate the gas supply from the fridge underneath (poweerr supps as well of course).

my regards
Jan

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=1413&page=1&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=0CDYQrQMwBw


----------

